# What tyre dressing?



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi guys, can you recommend a decent tyre dressing?

I've been using Simoniz Back to Black, but it really doesn't last long.

Just found Meguiars Tyre Dressing Gel...Is that a good choice?

Thanks, Jamie


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I didn't get on too well with the Megs (Endurance), too much fling.

I now stick (pardon the pun) to AS Highstyle.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

+1 for AS Highstyle


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Haven't tried many! but recently Megs Endurance gave good results. But "Endurance" will be the final test.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't fault Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel (I still have some standard version and not the Polycharged one!)


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Recent convert to AS highstyle, its great to use on arches aswell


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Another vote for Highstyle here. Great Stuff.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Another one for highstyle when im after the glossy look. Was using megs endurance but can take a while to apply. Both have good durabilty.
Matt or natural look then go for SV Pneu.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

migliore bella lustra tyre dressing
looks great,lasts well,easy to apply,like a milky solution.its all i use now
love it


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

this gets asked nearly every week lol. i use megs endurance and buff off after half an hour with mf cloth, no sling issues


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

My top 3 are 

Swissvax pneu (my very favourite)
Migliore 
zaino z16.

The swissvax is simply the best I've come across though, my tyres bead water like crazy now!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I use megs endurance, no fling problems here. (Fresh tyre shine applied and i've took the car to 9k rpm!)

You have to put down thin coats and work it in to the tyre. 

If you've put it on too thick you will get fling but then you need to dab a cloth to get rid of the excess.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Currently quite pleased with Espuma RD50. Liquid enough so it soaks in and does not sling. Tyres still looking nicely dressed after a week. I'll have to see how long it takes for the dressed look to diminish.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

i got a sample of finish kare and found it very easy to apply didnt give a huge gloss finish just a nice clean look and seems to be holding the dirt off well with no splatter!! to be honest the sample has plenty in it to keep me goin for a while but will be trying other products when its gone

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sample-sizes/finishkare-108as-top-kote-tire-dressing/prod_593.html

Check this out too:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Highstyle but I find it flicks off onto the car. Does that mean I'm using too much?


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

Gloss it:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Wolfgang Black Diamond Tyre gel is very good http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/wolfgang-black-diamond-tyre-p-156.html


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> I can't fault Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel (I still have some standard version and not the Polycharged one!)


Agreed. IMO the polycharged one is the best I've used (and I've peed pleanty of £ up the wall on tyre dressings to be able to say that!)


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I've been using the Megs Endurance for years now and love it. As long as you apply a couple of coats, it will last for a few weeks. I last applied some 2.5weeks ago and it's still going strong.

You need to wait about 15-20mins for first coat to dry, before applying second coat.

I recently bought one of these to apply it. Make it a lot easier IMO

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=LAK-89-100


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I love Z16, FK108 is just as good aswell. Although I only use those in the summer. My winter dressing is AG Rubber Cleaner, applied with a paintbrush.



Short1e said:


> Highstyle but I find it flicks off onto the car. Does that mean I'm using too much?


Sounds like it Laura.


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Megs Endurance for me, personally i like the gloss black look (which i know most people on here dont like). Last's for some time too.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Depends on the look you want to an extent. If you like glossy bling, then my highest recommendation would go to Pinnacle's Onyx Tyre Dressing - this stuff look perfect IMO, and lasts twice as long as anything else I've tried, but it is £19 a bottle!

Highstyle is decent too


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Recently I've started using PB NLD as tyre dressing and I love it. It looks great and it's very easy to apply.
Lasts a fair while too, after 300km it was still there. The fronts went from a satin finish to matte and the rears were looking almost as the moment it as applied.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought some rub dub, bromoco stuff. ONly used it once, cost a fortune and well, dissappointing really. Having said that, I will have a play and see if its just the way I am using it


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

toni said:


> Recently I've started using PB NLD as tyre dressing and I love it. It looks great and it's very easy to apply.
> Lasts a fair while too, after 300km it was still there. The fronts went from a satin finish to matte and the rears were looking almost as the moment it as applied.


interesting I better give that a go as got loads of it lying around


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Short1e said:


> Highstyle but I find it flicks off onto the car. Does that mean I'm using too much?


Either that or your application is wrong. Rather than using a paintbrush to apply it put it in a dispensor bottle and use a piece of sponge to apply it evenly to your (dry) tyre. If you brush it on the product sits in the grooves on the tyre and slings off when you drive.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I use either Espuma RD50, or AS Highstyle. Both excellent.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Well Ive opted to AS Highstyle...A lot of you guys seem to rate it so I'll see how I get on with it! Thanks for all your help!

Jamie


----------

